# fire bellied toads water depth??



## kirsty-kay (Nov 19, 2011)

hi there, can anyone tell me a correct depth for the water side of a fire bellied toad viv?? i ve read various caresheets and watched videos on you tube and they all seem different depths, info would be much appreciated :2thumb:


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

There isnt really a correct depth. Mine have about 1.5 inches of water with various places where there is different depth due to rocks e.t.c. while others have it at closed to 4 inches but again they have places with different depths. It all depends on what you want the tank to look it. 
I wouldnt go any shallower than maybe an inch or so because they do like to swim and just hang in the water


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

Yeah there's no right or wrong I keep them in anything from an inch to 10" depth. I do find they stay in the water more at shallower depths where they can rest with thier feet on the floor and their nose out of the water. If you can then give them a gradiant so they can choose for themselves.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

pollywog said:


> Yeah there's no right or wrong I keep them in anything from an inch to 10" depth. I do find they stay in the water more at shallower depths where they can rest with thier feet on the floor and their nose out of the water. If you can then give them a gradiant so they can choose for themselves.


Yep, mine spend a lot of time in the shallower areas, but they do venture into the deeper parts- I'm guessing they'd spawn there, if I actually had any females!:lol2:


----------



## Sweetie (Nov 19, 2011)

Mine are kept in deep water with lots of floating devices such as turtle docks and lilypads, they love to dive in and out of the water, although it is not necessary to have water very deep they to like to have a little dive so some depth would be cool. 

I have noticed that they seem to like fake aquatic plants too, I quite often see them hiding in them or swimming in and out of them


----------



## kirsty-kay (Nov 19, 2011)

ah thanks guys!! mine have about 12cm in the deepest part but i ve put a log of bog wood horizontally through it so they have diffrent depths and fake plants. they seem happy enough jumping in and out apart from 1 my bright green one she(we think lol) hasnt been near the water that i ve seen, she is alot more timid than the other to though so maybe does at night.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

kirsty-kay said:


> ah thanks guys!! mine have about 12cm in the deepest part but i ve put a log of bog wood horizontally through it so they have diffrent depths and fake plants. they seem happy enough jumping in and out apart from 1 my bright green one she(we think lol) hasnt been near the water that i ve seen, she is alot more timid than the other to though so maybe does at night.


 Sounds like a good set-up! Any chance of pics?


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

if you want them to breed, the deeper the better :2thumb:


----------

